# Duyuru > Gündem >  12 Eylül'de yüzde 53 şüphesi!

## bozok

*12 Eylül'de yüzde 53 şüphesi!* 



*CHP Adana Milletvekili Tacidar Seyhan, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ı, 12 Eylül’de yapılacak referandumun seçim güvenliği ve seçim sonuçlarının şaibeli olacağı konusunda uyardı.* 

Yüksek Seçim Kurulu’nun kullandığı sistem ve sistem güvenliği hakkında kamuoyunda ciddi tartışmalar olduğunu belirten Seyhan, Başbakan’a, "Kamuoyunda mevcut seçim sistemiyle ilgili yazılıma dışarıdan müdahale ile girilebileceği kanaati yaygındır.

12 Eylül 2010 seçiminde sisteme müdahale edilerek, yazılımın yüzde 52, yüzde 53 dolaylarında evet çıkmasına programlanacağı, oy kullanmayanların bir kısmının oy kullanmış gibi gösterilerek evet hanesine kaydırılacağı yönünde bir endişesi vardır. Pratikte bu mümkün olduğuna göre, seçimlere gölge düşürmemek için mevcut yazılım üzerinde bir inceleme yaptırmayı ve kamuoyunda oluşan olumsuz kanaati kaldırmak için bir önlem almayı düşünüyor musunuz" diye sordu.

CHP Adana Milletvekili Tacidar Seyhan, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ı, 12 Eylül’de yapılacak referandumun seçim güvenliği ve seçim sonuçlarının şaibeli olacağı konusunda uyardı. Yüksek Seçim Kurulu’nun kullandığı sistem ve sistem güvenliği hakkında kamuoyunda ciddi tartışmalar olduğunu belirten Seyhan, Başbakan’a, "Kamuoyunda mevcut seçim sistemiyle ilgili yazılıma dışarıdan müdahale ile girilebileceği kanaati yaygındır. 12 Eylül 2010 seçiminde sisteme müdahale edilerek, yazılımın yüzde 52, yüzde 53 dolaylarında evet çıkmasına programlanacağı, oy kullanmayanların bir kısmının oy kullanmış gibi gösterilerek evet hanesine kaydırılacağı yönünde bir endişesi vardır. Pratikte bu mümkün olduğuna göre, seçimlere gölge düşürmemek için mevcut yazılım üzerinde bir inceleme yaptırmayı ve kamuoyunda oluşan olumsuz kanaati kaldırmak için bir önlem almayı düşünüyor musunuz" diye sordu.

*-SİSTEME DIşARIDAN MüDAHALE UYARISI-*

CHP Adana Milletvekili Tacidar Seyhan, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yanıtlaması istemiyle verdiği soru önergesiyle seçim sisteminin güvenliği hakkındaki iddiaları TBMM gündemine taşıdı. Uzun zamandan beri Yüksek Seçim Kurulu’nun kullanmış olduğu sistem ve sistem güvenliği hakkında kamuoyunda ciddi tartışmalar yapıldığını vurgulayan CHP’li Seyhan, şöyle dedi: "Ve kamuoyunun büyük bir bölümü 12 Eylül 2010 tarihinde yapılacak olan referandum seçim sonuçlarının şaibeli olacağını düşünmektedir. Türkiye’de kullanılan 2007 ve 2009 seçimlerinde uygulanan Seçsis seçim sitemine benzer sistemlerin Amerika ve Yunanistan’da kullanılmış olduğu ve seçim güvenliği tartışmalarından dolayı bu sistemlerin kullanılmasından vazgeçildiği bilinmektedir. Ayrıca bu tip seçim sistemi kullanılan birçok ülke özel criptolama tekniklerini kendisi geliştirilmiş sisteme dışarıdan müdahalenin önünü kesmiştir. Bilgisayar üzerinden işlem gören seçim sistemleri ana terminal linüx sistemden çalışmakta, ilgili seçim kurullarında da giriş yapılan bütün terminaller linüx kullanmaktadır. Ancak ülkemizdeki seçimlerde, ilçe seçim kurullarının kullandığı Windows xp üzerinden işlem görmektedir ve Windows ortamında yapılan girişlerin tüm dünyada güvenli olmadığı bilinmektedir."

*-"GüVENLİK ARAşTIRMASI YAPTINIZ MI?"-*

"2007 ve 2009 seçimlerinden sonra Seçsis sistemi üzerinde bir güvenlik araştırması yapılmış mıdır?" diyen Seyhan, Başbakan’a, şu soruları sordu: "Kullanılan programın güvenlik portalını oluşturan cisco yazılımının incelemesi yapılmış mıdır? Alternatif arayışlar var mıdır? Güvenlik portalı üzerindeki 2009 seçiminde yaşanan tartışmalar dikkate alınıp bu konuda inceleme yapılmış mıdır? Yazılımın açık kaynak kodları siyasi partilerin incelemesine açılmış mıdır? Açılmamış ise açmayı düşünüyor musunuz? Seçim sonuçlarının girişinden sonra datalar üzerinde değişiklik yapılıp yapılmadığını tespit edebilmek için bir zaman damgası kullanılıyor mu? TüBİTAK’ın geliştirmiş olduğu zaman dalgasını bu seçimlerde uygulamayı düşünüyor musunuz?"

*-"AB üLKELERİNDE ANINDA İNCELEME YAPILIYOR"-*

Tüm AB ülkelerinde seçim kurullarından siyasi partilere link atılarak tüm girişlerin anında diğer terminallere de kaydedildiğini ve girilen dataların anında incelemesinin yapılabildiğini vurgulayan Seyhan, Başbakan’a, şu soruları sordu: "Seçsis’in siyasi partilere link atılarak şeffaf hale getirilmemesi, nedeni nedir? Tüm vatandaşlarımızın kendi sandıklarını anında kontrol edebilmesini, sağlamak ve seçim sonuçlarının şeffaf bir şekilde izlenmesini sağlamak amacıyla 12 Eylül 2010 tarihinde yapılacak olan referandum seçimlerini ysk.gov.tr sitesinden yayınlamayı düşünüyor musunuz? Bugüne kadar yayınlanmamasının nedeni nedir? Kamuoyunda mevcut seçim sistemiyle ilgili yazılıma dışarıdan müdahale ile girilebileceği kanaati yaygındır.12 Eylül 2010 seçiminde sisteme müdahale edilerek yazılımın yüzde 52, yüzde 53 dolaylarında evet çıkmasına programlanacağı, oy kullanmayanların bir kısmının oy kullanmış gibi gösterilerek evet hanesine kaydırılacağı yönünde bir endişesi vardır. Pratikte bu mümkün olduğuna göre seçimlere gölge düşürmemek için mevcut yazılım üzerinde bir inceleme yaptırmayı ve kamuoyunda oluşan olumsuz kanaati kaldırmak için bir önlem almayı düşünüyor musunuz?"


01.09.2010 üarşamba *15:28 / VATAN*

----------

